# SAT2 Requirements at Dow International



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

I want to apply for DIMC's 2011 term, but I'm a bit confused. The brochure for the 2010 session says to take the SAT II in "bChemistry, Biology and Physics/Mathematics": So dfoes this mean that i can take math instead of physics? And if so, then is it the level 1 or level 2 exam? I sent the school an email through their website, but that was weeks ago. I even tried posting to all the dimc groups on facebook. I got a reply from one of the members, saying that they would link me to another student at dimc, but i never got another reply, n no1 contacted me, n i reposted... can someone please help me?


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Contact the DUHS admissions department. I'll message you the number...


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

I was reasearching DIMC last year and the min was 550. I would check again though.


----------



## Shawnmufti2 (Sep 10, 2009)

can you message me their number also? im in the same boat as the OP and i really want to apple but i just dont know when or how. their website seems to be outdated and i dont know what to do


----------



## Addy123456 (Dec 5, 2010)

well i am not sure my self about choosing physics over maths for the third sat 2 test . I applied this month at DIMC for MBBS this year ( 2011) and i submitted two sat 2 marks in chemistry and biology within a week i got a response back from the university's admission cell telling me i got provisional admission and asked me to pay the fees well i believe if you take math you have to take both math level 1 and 2 , I knw physics is hard i just started studying it i seem lost


----------

